Ask HW: What Is the Sunway SW26010 260C CPU in China's New Super Computer? - bhouston
======
convivialdingo
Read this - pretty much the best explanation I've found.

From google translate: 作者：秦楚戈
链接：[https://www.zhihu.com/question/47628487/answer/107866295](https://www.zhihu.com/question/47628487/answer/107866295)
来源：知乎 著作权归作者所有。商业转载请联系作者获得授权，非商业转载请注明出处。

Mentioned above by employing CPU + Accelerator way for heterogeneous
computing, only use a CPU was homogenous computing. But Shen Wei 26010 seemed
more special, if you define isomorphic calculated using the calculation method
to calculate the same type instruction set and architecture units system,
then, since the light divinity Taihu Lake using only Shen Wei 26010, and
computing core and management of the core instruction set are the same, may be
considered homogenous computing.

But in fact, divinity Taihu double precision floating point peak light up
125PFlops, stable performance 93PFlops, is indeed high-performance
accelerators was made - essentially, Shen Wei is a 26010 CPU and accelerators
combined - Shin 260 Granville 26010 core is divided into two kinds, one is the
management of the core, play a similar CPU function, the other is the core
operations, play a similar role in the accelerator, which makes Shen Wei 26010
single chip to complete the Intel E5 + PHI or Power + Tesla two products
function.

And with respect to Intel E5 + PHI, or Power + Tesla, Shen Wei 26010 can be
shared memory, which avoids the Intel E5 + explicit copy PHI, or Power + Tesla
must face, thereby reducing the pressure on the memory, and reduces the
performance loss.

Presumably, too, Shen Wei 26010 cache and memory are obviously too small,
because memory access model may be very simple - it is tantamount to
abandonment complex memory management model existing cpu and memory scheduling
the task entirely to the developers, only CPU supports a simple memory access
model, the hardware does not cache the conformance requirements of hardware
(Intel KNL the cache consistency referred hardware), will work to synchronize
software.

This unusual design makes Shen Wei 26010 at the same time have high
performance and low power consumption to make up their own short board memory.

------
bhouston
I can not find anything about it:

[https://www.google.ca/search?q=Sunway+SW26010+260C](https://www.google.ca/search?q=Sunway+SW26010+260C)

Would love to know if people can use this CPU rather than Intel's incredibly
expensive Xeon CPUs for high intensity compute. What is the Sunway's
instruction set? What are its OSes? If there is a low cost high performnce
competitor to Xeons, it could really change the serve landscape.

